# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  tìm kiếm việc cơ khí

## Doanh Nghiêp Độ Xe

Chào tất các các bác trong ngành cơ khí em là người bước chân vào ngành cơ khí cũng được một thời gian chúng em cũng có 1 cái xưởng cung có máy phay cnc công nghiệp máy cắt dây và những máy chuyên dụng để chế tạo cơ khí. Trước đây chúng em chuyên là về khuân đột dập và khuân mẫu đúc do thời gian này chúng em ít mở rộng quan hệ và công việc chúng em cũng ít. ngài làm đột dập chúng em có chế tạo về nhiều loại máy công nghiệp khác như bẻ thép đai xây dựng cnc. dây truyền sản xuất thành phẩm bán tự động và tự động. Robot nhằm mục đích phụ vụ cho mọi công việc để giảm thiểu nhân cong và an toàn trong lao động và sản xuất.
 vậy hôm nay cung là lần đầu tiên em tham gia diễn đàn trước là mong muốn được học hỏi nhiều hơn từ các bậc tiền bối sau là muốn giao lưu và mong muốn các tiền bối có thể tạo hoặc kết nói em với nhiều công việc để em có thêm thu nhập xin chân thành cảm ơn các bậc tiền bối đã đọc bài viết của em. 

 SDT. 0973 82 60 28 Hiền
 em nhận làm từ những việc nhỏ nhất vậy mong các bậc tiền bối giúp đỡ

----------


## bigcom

bác phải show thêm mấy cá ảnh nóng về máy móc, xưởng, sản phẩm cho nó hot chứ

----------


## 007hanoi

Xưởng bạn ở đâu cho ít hình ảnh đi

----------


## Doanh Nghiêp Độ Xe



----------


## Doanh Nghiêp Độ Xe

EM Ở Làng Miêu Nha Tây Mỗ Hà Nội. Gần Trường Lái Của Bộ Công An Anh Ạ

----------


## 007hanoi

Bạn thường ở đó lúc nào, mình qua xưởng chơi xem làm được gì ko

----------


## trandai87

làm con lăn,phần chữ mới chỉ la tượng trưng thui,chữ chính xác sẽ có khi đã thống nhất.

----------


## trandai87

em gửi không lên được cái bản vẽ. bác cho em mail hoặc facebook em gửi qua

----------

